# Check these videos of Smokey out!



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I had to go to mounds today to get guinea pigs food and of course I had to take Smokey. He loves to go for a car ride. You say it spell it he still knows what you are saying and gets really excited Here he is getting so excited and barking up a storm. He does no how to roll over lol, he just don't like to do it on the hard floor only on carpet or outside. He is goofy.






Once we got to mounds I had to get him something I can't go to a petstore or anything without getting him something. I feel bad lol. He wanted to go to the toy aisle. I picked up a toy and he seemed to really like it, here he is playing with his toy. I would like to mention that he has never really had any toys when he was a pup my dad never got any and the ones I did get him he didn't like, wasn't sure what to do with them, or he thought it was a waste of his time. I did buy an Animal Planet Germen Shep book to while I was there.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great videos, he looks like such a sweet boy,,I love his 'woo woo's"


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I know it is so cute!! Thank you!  He is so funny


----------

